# Puppy Class Ideas



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I am about to start teaching puppy classes to the general public. Up to this point, I have been running two puppy training classes monthly for service dog pups, but have never worked with pet dogs. 

What do you like to see in a puppy class? These would be for puppies up to 6 months. What activities would you suggest I offer?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Most of the general public is not interested in doing formal obedience or agility. For a puppy household manners class, I would include:

walking on a loose leash
greeting people politely (four on the floor)
sit
down
stay
trimming nails
recalls
being handled by people other than your owner
having all parts of your body handled

For fun, I would also add tricks (shake, roll over, sit pretty, etc...)


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks! 

I had already determined to do basic obedience, such as sit, stay, down, and loose leash walking. But you gave me some good ideas. I like the idea of getting the pups used to having their paws/bodies handled, and the handling by different owners. 

Another idea that I had was to try and introduce the pups to a variety of surfaces and textures under their paws. 

I have never attended actual pet puppy obedience classes (since I have never raised a puppy of my own before; the four that I have raised were for a service dog training school and I attended their puppy training classes) so I wasn't sure what most of the focus is, though I am sure a lot of it is socialization.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Introducing the puppies to strange looking people is also a good idea, like people wearing funny hats or clothes, using walkers or canes, carrying sporting equipment, and even people with strollers, bikes and skateboards. Our puppy class also introduces loud noises so that the reactive puppies can get some conditioning.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Underpants Gnome said:


> Our puppy class also introduces loud noises so that the reactive puppies can get some conditioning.


Awesome ideas, thank you! How exactly do they introduce loud noises? I think it would be good for pups to be comfortable with things like cars backfiring, or someone banging on a garbage can or something, but I'm not sure how to actually expose them to these things in a class environment.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of the noises are on a CD and the instructor turns up the volume and adjusts for reactions. Other noises she makes herself. I have the impression there might be a noise CD that she bought, not that she made herself. It has cars backing up, planes, garbage trucks, fireworks. I really never paid much attention because neither of my puppies have a problem with noises. But some of the puppies in the class did and it was great to watch them get treats when they heard the bad noise, and suddenly they didn't seem to care about that noise.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I hadn't thought about that. I bet I could find some of these on iTunes. Thanks for the awesome idea!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My trainer teaches "go to your bed" in puppy classes, always useful. Could be "go to your crate", which would be useful too!

Food manners are also big with her. She sits someone in the centre in a chair, eating something, and handlers work around her, rewarding for ignoring the person with the cookies!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Most of it is, of course, about teaching owners how to teach puppies. One thing I found very useful was learning how to teach my pups impulse control - with very young puppies this can be as simple as settling down on a mat with a chewy and ignoring the other dogs in the room. I think it is important not to try to fit too much in to each class - small pups need downtime, even during class.

We also played some fun party games at the Christmas class - like musical sits (small mats scattered in the middle of the room - slowest to sit when the music stopped drops out).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Most of the general public is not interested in doing formal obedience or agility. For a puppy household manners class, I would include:
> 
> walking on a loose leash
> greeting people politely (four on the floor)
> ...


All great ideas! How about "go to bed" to tech them to get into their crates?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

All good ideas about the only other one we teach is "curb"

Curb is usually taught at a doorway using your hand/arm to draw a line in the doorway and means do not pass this line...you can do anything you want on the other side of the line but not come over it until I tell you okay. 

I use it in doorways where I want to go through first then release the dog to come through or if I don't want them to come into a room I will curb them in the doorway..I probably use it most often in the kitchen when I am working and don't want them underfoot..have even curbed them in their crate if I want to open the crate without them charging out


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I really like the "curb" concept,I can see where this would be very useful in everyday life .
Im working on getting Tux to sit/stay while door is open.He will sit when we get to a door now,if he forgets all I have to do is look at him and not open the door and he will sit,lol. Im trying to teach him not to go out the door until I release him from his sit. Your "curb" training would fit in perfectly with that I think.Thank you =)


----------

